# our little Abby



## Emilee (Jul 6, 2009)

for those of you interested, I had a baby girl on Monday 8th June.

Emilee


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

OH my god! She is beautiful, seeing this picture made my day!!!!!

This is what LIFE is all about congratulations!!!


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 6, 2009)

She is beautiful, make the most of this short time when they are like that, it flies by too quickly. Congratulations!


----------



## Classic (Jul 6, 2009)

She is Beautiful!!! Congradulations.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations Emilee! She is really beautiful. I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are going. Tanya forwarded these photo's to me a couple of weeks ago. I got all clucky!!
It certainly keeps you busy having a newborn and a toddler doesn't it?

She is precious!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 6, 2009)

What a beautiful gift from the Lord, she is precious. What is her name?

o.k. I just realised it's Abby, is it short for anything?


----------



## Sibi (Jul 6, 2009)

What a beauty! A little angel on earth.  Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG she is gorgeous , I love those cheeks , what a doll .Congratulations to your family , what a precious addition 

Kitn


----------



## Bunny (Jul 6, 2009)

It's A Goo-Goo! Oh, how beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous little baby girl!  Congratulations!!!  Looking forward to seeing more pictures... (hint, hint).

My gosh, she's beautiful!


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2009)

I am still in awe of how perfect Abby is......congratulations again Emilee!

Tanya


----------



## LJA (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful little thing.  Congratulations, Emilee!  She is gorgeous!     Now I'm all warm and fuzzy...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 6, 2009)

She's beautiful!
I'm waiting for my own grandbaby within a week.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 6, 2009)

So very sweet. Wish I could sleep that peacefully!

Hope that you are getting your rest as well.   

Jude


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 7, 2009)

..


----------



## Emilee (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks guys.  yes, she is lovely.

yes, very busy Chrissy, and of course my soap business decides to take off after she's born rather than before, thanks to the person who suggested free samples awhile ago.  

Abby is taken from Abigail as I'm sure you're aware, but we decided just to call her Abby and not Abigail, as we knew we'd shorten it in daily use anyway.  

some more photos for you....


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 8, 2009)

Awwww! That's so sweet!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful photos!    

  Jude


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2009)

All gorgeous Emilee - and congratulations on your soaping business success too!

Tanya


----------



## Deda (Jul 8, 2009)

She's beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------

